
We Work Remotely – New Job Board from 37 Signals - narfz
https://weworkremotely.com/
======
bbx
I've been searching for a remote job for the last few months. This site comes
in really handy. Listing remote jobs isn't new (for example, Authentic Jobs
has a clear call-to-action to filter them), but focusing on them is
interesting.

What I've learned so far is that a remote job is not exactly what I thought it
was. Considering the mostly globalized state of the web (and even the
internet), I thought "remote" meant you could work for _anyone_ from
_anywhere_. As a French web designer planning on moving to a foreign country,
I thought I could apply for any remote job quite easily. But most remote jobs
actually mean remote but _within the US_. Or, work from home 3 days per week,
and 2 days at the office. Or even, work mostly from home but come to the
office once per month.

It was probably naive from my part to believe I could get a remote job easily.
I thought working in a field as connected and open as the web would provide me
lots of opportunities.

Anyway, I ended up forgetting about remote jobs and settled for a job in
either New York ( _very_ difficult btw) or London (more likely to happen).

~~~
jmadsen
This, and why this new site might be a little frustrating to use. I search for
100% remote work, no office visits, no timezone restrictions. Not having that
info right on the main listing means I need to click each one to read what the
restrictions are

~~~
eitally
The timezone restriction is a much bigger deal than most people probably
anticipate. This depends on the company, of course, but unless the work is
something that can be performed largely self-sufficiently, it's entirely
likely that you'll either end up working overlapping hours at your own
inconvenience, or you'll get stuck doing the work no one else in the
team/company wants. Even if a large corporation this is a major problem.
Speaking personally, I employ about 100 people and the biggest team locations
are in Chennai, Guadalajara and Huntsville. Each of these sites has a local
senior manager/director and -- with the exception of Chennai -- multiple
product owners. I have a few guys working from home remotely (DB supervisor is
in New York, architect and one of my senior managers are outside Glasgow, a
couple of guys are in SJ, and an architect/lead dev in RTP). I sit in a small
sales office in RTP with no one from my team, and I work from home all but a
handful of days per year.

I only go into this level of detail because what happens next is potentially
of interest. When you have a mix of WFH'ers and office staff, unless they are
leaders -- either technical or management -- the WFH'ers get shafted. They are
left out of meetings, usually inadvertently and usually ad hoc meetings, but
this can have a huge impact on morale and productivity. They are assigned less
critical work because the team and leadership often feel less comfortable not
having local failover in case of emergency. This may be an organizational
failure, but it is a common scenario and one any remote work candidates should
be aware of when they interview. By far my highest performing teams are the
ones where everyone is co-located, but ymmv.

------
RyanZAG
Browsing through these jobs is enough to kill your faith in humanity. I don't
think I saw any I'd want to work for regardless of salary.

Cases in point:

 _We 're looking for a younger developer ... There will be no compensation for
this job_

[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/20](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/20)

 _You will be working with interesting people, namely me._

[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/10](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/10)

EDIT: I take back the initial statement, there are a lot more postings now and
some of them are pretty good.

~~~
msantos
And here's another fine example:

 _You love Macs, open source software and tools, and cringe when you hear the
words .NET_

~~~
oftenwrong
_You love open source software, but not enough to use an open source OS_

~~~
benihana
I mean _technically_ OS X is an open source OS with a closed-sourced windowing
system built on top of it.

 _I hate myself for posting this comment_.

~~~
zimbatm
_Your dark troll side has spoken_. I'm not even sure that that's technically
correct, it's probably not possible to get the same kernel by compiling
Darwin. I would be surprised if Apple kept pushing new feature into the open
source kernel.

~~~
pmjordan
They do keep adding stuff to the open source portion, but you're right that
there's plenty of closed source code running on a stock OS X kernel. This is
loaded in as kexts, so the mach_kernel binary itself is open and reproducible.
Drivers for anything vaguely recent are all closed, as are any security
related things (crypto, firewall, sandbox, quarantine, etc.) and a few other
odds and ends. Recompiling the kernel is entirely doable [1] (and occasionally
useful for kext development), though running a kernel with literally no
proprietary code will be quite a lot of effort. (and various important bits of
OSX userspace will cease functioning)

[1] I've personally had success with the instructions at
[http://shantonu.blogspot.com/](http://shantonu.blogspot.com/) \- not that
Apple has accepted any of my patches...

------
JasonPunyon
Not to whizz in anyone's cornflakes here, and we're happy the 37 signals guys
have come around, but StackOverflow Careers has had remote specific job
listings for a really long time. If you're interested we keep a decent number
of them running pretty much all the time
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?allowsremote=true](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?allowsremote=true)

~~~
ryanjshaw
Unless I'm mistaken, something's not quite right:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=C%23&allows...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=C%23&allowsremote=true)

ironically does not include:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34229/full-stack-
web-d...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34229/full-stack-web-
developer-stack-exchange)

~~~
JasonPunyon
[status-no-repro] [http://imgur.com/i9Ix4EN](http://imgur.com/i9Ix4EN)

~~~
ryanjshaw
[status-reopen] [http://imgur.com/zZRveUH](http://imgur.com/zZRveUH)

~~~
JasonPunyon
Where in the world is ryanjshaw? (Where are you accessing careers from? We
might not be advertising in your area.)

~~~
davegardner
I'm in Australia and see the same results as ryanjshaw.

~~~
lucaspiller
UK. I see different results to both -_-

[http://i.imgur.com/vR5X36t.png](http://i.imgur.com/vR5X36t.png)

------
atmosx
I'm not a professional developer but I would be very interested even in low-
salary junior developer job in Ruby. But most jobs posting I see require
excellent knowledge of _virtually every technology out there_.

I wonder how many developers are excellent at:

* UNIX admin (setting up _sql + nginx + unicorn on BSD /Linux) _ Rails/JS/CSS3/HTML5 * TDD * Excellent Closure and/or Scala * Virtualisatin/scaling/concurrency (put another dozens of varying subjects here... and you're spot on).

I mean, I do linux/unix setup/admin writing firewall rules, setting services
for FUN at home since 2000 and there's _nothing_ I can't do given a little bit
of time some documentation and a guy to ask a few questions if I get into
serious trouble.

But saying I or everyone else is a _master_ in all these things, seriously?

My gut tells me that most companies want the miracle-man or don't know what
they are looking for. Hope I'm wrong.

~~~
quaffapint
My favorite is this one from FogCreek...

Incredible coding skills. Your friends and coworkers describe you as an
"animal."

...A little intimidating ain't it? Not sure what an animal developer truly is.

~~~
kibibu
> Your friends and coworkers describe you as an "animal." You don't shower,
> you have a thick covering of fur, and you growl at strangers.

------
nawitus
_a track record of getting stuff done_

I wonder how one can prove to have a track record of getting stuff done. If we
exclude hobby projects / open source contributions, I have no idea how I could
show any kind of track record. I'm not allowed to talk about the projects I do
at work, for example, and I don't have time or motivation for hobby projects
after work.

~~~
Khao
That's the same Catch-22 situation I'm in. I'm trying to find work and
eveyrwhere I look it's "We want to look at your Github profile and open source
contribution!" Fuck. I don't have any of those because I mostly code at work
and if I do stuff at home it's very unprofessional and only for personal use.
I don't have time to contribute to open source and frankly I don't even want
to but that doesn't make me less of a good programmer. I love my job but when
I'm at home, I have other hobbies and interests.

~~~
leknarf
I ask applicants for a Github link, but it's not nearly as big a deal as you
might think. Some people have interesting work on github. Others don't, but
have something else to show instead. I'll look at whatever a candidate sends
over (within reason).

And open source contributions are a lot easier to make than you might expect,
when you consider non-code contributions. Opening an issue on github for an
open-source library is a great signal. A well-written bug ticket tells me:

1 - You write enough unique software to encounter bugs in other developers'
work (i.e., you're not just duplicating the same CRUD work everyone else is)

2 - You understand how to identify common tasks in your application that
should be delegated to a library (and don't try to just re-write everything
yourself)

3 - The details in the bug ticket show that you understand what information is
relevant to solving a problem and can communicate with other developers.

Those sorts of contributions should be possible in most work environments, as
part of your normal job responsibilities.

~~~
hackula1
Submitting an issue is often much more appreciated as a project maintainer
than a big code dump pull request.

------
redguava
There are a few complaints here about remote jobs not really being remote (eg.
contrained within US borders).

We're looking for a remote Growth Hacker, and we really do mean remote...
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/142](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/142).

You can be anywhere in the world, you can work whenever you want. We even just
expect 30 hours p/week, with full-time pay.

I know this comment is self-promoting, but we're a small bootstrapped and
profitable startup from Australia. It's not easy to get the word out... so am
taking the opportunity here.

Thanks!

------
agentultra
It'd be nice if remote working opportunities didn't come with national
borders. The border-less nature of the Internet and knowledge-based work
doesn't seem to require geographic location and yet due to complex logistical
restrictions most of these job postings are US-only.

Kind of a weird place to be.

I wonder if there's some kind of hack that could allow small companies and
startups to get around the policy issues without getting various regional
governments upset with them.

~~~
krallja
It's not even governmental stuff; one of the sticking points we have is our
payroll package, which doesn't support foreign places like "Wyoming", "other
countries", and "Indiana."

The same issue probably applies to our health insurance plan - it's only
useful in the U.S. and would also be expensive to change.

~~~
davegardner
A health insurance plan isn't much of a perk for many countries outside of the
US that have universal health care.

In that scenario I wouldn't care if that was only available to in-country
employees, the same way that I wouldn't care about missing out on perks like
catered lunches.

------
netcan
This is a more general comment about job postings in general - Why are salary
ranges so seldom listed. If you look at a lot of leading job boards even the
company name isn't listed (recruiters).

Isn't salary a basic piece of information that every job listing should have?

~~~
mhurron
They keep it hidden for several reasons, though in reality they boil down
trying to pay you as little as possible.

-They hope to wow you with the position so you'll accept a pay lower than you wanted. This doesn't work when the salary range is listed up front and is so low you won't bother to respond.

-They're going to base their offer on how much you make now. This works when you're trying to move up in your career, they can offer you a little more then you make now but not as much as if you're already getting paid well. Again, they lose this position if they're up front with their range.

~~~
laureny
Good points, but personally, I have never played along with the "We'll pay you
just a bit more than what you are making right now".

When the question "How much do you make right now?" comes up in an interview,
I answer "How much I make right now is irrelevant, here is how much I want if
I'll be working for you" (said with more tact, obviously).

~~~
redguava
As a hirer, I'll always ask what they make now. But I'll also ask are they
happy with that salary.

There's no point using it as a basis if they are not, but if they are, it's a
good starting point.

~~~
laureny
> As a hirer, I'll always ask what they make now.

How would you react if the candidate gave you the answer I typically give in
this situation? ("my current salary is irrelevant, here is how much I want")

~~~
redguava
I'd be fine with that. It's used as a discussion point to arrive at a salary
the person is happy with. If your original salary isn't one you want to base
it off, that's ok.

~~~
mattlutze
That's admirable. It's unfortunate that a majority of the money discussion
folks in HR will end the conversation if a candidate doesn't give a current
salary.

------
_lex
Missing from these job posts is "WHat's in it for me": There's largely no
mention of compensation in any form on most of thes e job postings. Most don't
even mention the office culture or expectations beyond the fact that the
company's virtual and they want good engineers.

------
jackmaney
<Groucho Marx Impersonation>Are you workin' remotely, or remotely
workin'?</Groucho Marx Impersonation>

------
jdludlow
Get a job from the 37 Signals site building a competitor to the 37 Signals
site.

[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/8](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/8)

------
Janteh
Too bad there are many 'remote but inside the US' jobs posted. Anyone got a
clue why that is?

~~~
sandis
Probably to ensure a good overlap, timezone-wise.
[http://jobmote.com](http://jobmote.com) usually tags those with 'US-only' or
similar.

~~~
agilebyte
I like that one better, thank you.

Would be interesting to know if it is because of timezones as West Coast would
work very well for me.

------
legohead
I've had the hardest time finding a remote + part-time programming job. I have
a day job, but want to work extra during the evenings as well. Basically, two
jobs, but the second one being part time obviously.

I've tried craigslist, indeed, SO, even HN who's hiring. I send off to
anything that looks like it might work. Have had zero success.

I can only assume it's a non-desired position. Who wants to give a programmer
access to their codebase/databases while no one else is around? :shrug:

~~~
dangero
I think the main reason you're not finding anything with your approach is that
in the event that a team needs someone to work a few extra hours a week in the
evening, they hire someone they know personally, like former staff since they
don't want to train someone who will only work a few hours a week. If you want
to find work like that, my suggestion would be to pitch projects to companies.

For example, "Hi prospective company, I'm using your iPhone app and it really
needs an update due to x and x reasons. I specialize in updates of this type;
here are some past examples of related work I've done. I think we can strike a
deal that really improves the app at a price that makes sense for both of us."

~~~
alpeb
That's some great piece of advise.

------
kohanz
I love the concept, but as a developer working on non-web technologies, it's
discouraging to see that this practice is less common outside the world of web
dev.

~~~
zura
Yes. I'm still waiting for some day, when C++ and REMOTE appear within one job
posting in Who is Hiring threads...

~~~
danielweber
There have been a few, like Suitable. Definitely rare, though.

~~~
zura
They don't respond to emails. I tried several times.

Although, I landed a really great remote C++ job in 2012 from Who is Hiring
thread.

------
laurent123456
One thing they should make clear on the website is who is actually allowed to
apply for these positions. I'm in China and applied many times for "remote
jobs", just to discover that the position was for US citizens only. It's
rarely mentioned on the job ad, but I think it should.

------
meowface
Interesting that most of the backend jobs look to be for Rails. I wonder if
there's a correlation between Ruby/Rails developers and a more liberal policy
to remote working...or if it's just because Rails shops are much more likely
to flock to a 37signals site.

~~~
bdcravens
I first saw it because I follow Jason Fried on Twitter. I suspect that those
who follow 37 Signals closely are probably more aligned with the Rails
ecosystem.

------
tkiley
At the bottom of the page: "REMOTE - the eventually-bestselling book about
working remotely."

Cheeky.

------
JEJEJE
The arrival of Jason and David's book, Remote, is fantastic and I can't wait
to read it. I think it is crystal clear that, if done properly, many people
would lead much happier livers if they had the ability to choose where they
worked from. People could still collaborate online with colleagues, probably
lead healthier lives, be more productive, and be judged based on execution
rather than whether they are at their desk earlier or later than others, even
if they are just sitting there on, Faceboo or Reddit…. or HN ;-).

There are many companies of all sizes that support employees domestically and
internationally working remotely. IBM, HP, Kaplan, The US Government, a number
of major insurance companies, and many other organizations hire remotely. This
gives access to a much broader talent pool.

Also, "The Congressional Budget Office’s estimate of the entire five-year cost
of implementing telework throughout government ($30 million) is less than a
third of the cost of lost productivity from a single day shut down of federal
offices in Washington DC due to snow ($100 million). - See more at:
[http://www.globalworkplaceanalytics.com/telecommuting-
statis...](http://www.globalworkplaceanalytics.com/telecommuting-
statistics#sthash.ObzDiT5b.dpuf")

I've always found it time consuming to filter through all the crappy jobs when
searching for good opportunities that allow you to work remotely. I'm actually
working on creating a curated search experience specifically for jobs in all
industries where people are able to work remotely. We're not quite set to
launch yet but for anyone interested in staying updated I'd love you to
register here. [http://klearsearch.com/](http://klearsearch.com/)

Feedback from this community when we launch would be really great.

------
Dirlewanger
Everyone and their mother is making a jobs board: StackOverflow, JSFiddle,
Github, Techcrunch, now these guys...

~~~
agilebyte
They had one before already and sold it.

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3196-sortfolio-
lives](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3196-sortfolio-lives)

Edit: sorry, yes, my brain got mixed up. I used to use Sortfolio going through
lists of agencies and checking out if they have vacancies open.

~~~
ceejayoz
That's not their old job board, this is:
[https://jobs.37signals.com/](https://jobs.37signals.com/)

------
up_and_up
Jobmote is another resource for remote positions:
[http://jobmote.com/](http://jobmote.com/). I currently work 100% remote from
the midwest and couldn't be happier doing so.

------
badman_ting
I don't understand why you all are so salty about this, it seems pretty good
to me. Some decent jobs here, which is really more than I can say for some
other job boards.

------
throwmeaway2525
I've been reading their primary job board for a long time, and looking at this
site I realized that I do miss seeing the cities listed.

It may seem paradoxical but I did like to know at a glance where the company
was located, among other reasons for the fact that it communicates the likely
salary (if they're in a small city and I'm in a large one, for example).

Otherwise it looks good (if top-heavy) and it's always nice to see remote
opportunities.

------
rodolphoarruda
Not for those old dogs called project managers... like me.

~~~
alpeb
Not surprisingly since they kinda pooh-pooh on managers in the book: "We
believe that these staples of work life - meetings and managers - are actually
the greatest causes of work not getting done at the office". More context will
tell where they're coming from, but they don't acknowledge the importance that
great managers acting as leaders have in a project. I still haven't finished
the book though.

~~~
rodolphoarruda
Yes, and I remember when I was reading their other title: "Getting Real", and
they make a point about being the "anti-MS Project" company. It's like
educating people about your convictions by not telling who you are, but who
you aren't. Looking at the quote you pulled in, it's clear they are holding
the "anti-manager" flag now.

------
kfk
It will be interesting to see if this will span across other roles too. I work
in controlling and I could see me helping out a few companies/startups
remotely.

One interesting thing for me is having both part-time and remote. While I see
many startups might not need a full time finance/controller, I think many
could use a part-time one.

------
vijucat
I suppose remote working is only going to increase. The technology is in place
and the only real issue is trust.

Here in Hong Kong, thanks to special offers, 1000 Mbps broadband is only
slightly more expensive than 30 Mbps, crazy! I collaborate on a project with a
partner in India every day and the experience is quite smooth.

------
clemnt
Our two cents about remote working: "Remote 101 - your community doesn’t stop
just because you’re on the road" [http://blog.mention.net/remote-community-
management-101/](http://blog.mention.net/remote-community-management-101/)

------
ojiikun
Nice! Could use more postings (only 2 android gigs?), but I am sure that will
come with time and publicity.

From a UI angle, though, why is everything so big? I had to zoom out two stops
in firefox to fit a reasonable amount of content on the screen and make it
look 'normal'.

------
timsayshey
I've been using [http://couchcoder.com](http://couchcoder.com) to find remote
work for a couple years now. It has a much better filter than this site. They
use a complex algorithm to syndicate remote jobs from all over the web.

------
evolve2k
Remojobo.com is currently doing a good job in this space. (no affiliation,
just a happy user)

------
kcorbitt
I wish that I could use more criteria for filtering. It's great that they make
it so easy to post jobs, but as others in the thread have mentioned, that
results in a lot of jobs that aren't really exciting.

------
outworlder
I was surprised to see a StackExchange job listing, as they have their own job
board [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/60](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/60)

I like that.

------
joshdance
Interesting that they have their normal Job Board -
[https://jobs.37signals.com/](https://jobs.37signals.com/) to focus on the new
one.

------
buf
After just finishing their REMOTE book, I feel like this is the next natural
step.

I hope some higher quality companies begin listing on this job board soon,
however.

------
btipling
Just a plug for our startup: Floobits. Helps you work remotely if you're an
engineer. All of us work remotely at Floobits. :)

------
elwell
Doesn't seem to handle timezones very well. I see some posts from tomorrow.

------
agilebyte
Would be nice to filter out all those that require you to have US visa.

~~~
rhizome
This can be considered to be a niche opportunity for one or more people to
start a business with.

------
mhartl
In the title, s/37 Signals/37signals/.

------
jebblue
Thanks for this job board, very interesting.

------
atmosx
The website doesn't load...

------
bolonomicz
any jobs for a first-year university students

------
katie4walsh
Hi, I'm with Scanbuy's HR team. As I'm researching talent to work remote I
found this site and wanted to put Scanbuy www.scanbuy.com on your radar. We're
the leading global provider of mobile barcode solutions. We're presently
hiring Sr. Web Application Engineers & SDET Testing Engineers. If interested,
I'd love to connect and share our full posting: katie.walsh@scanbuy.net.
Scanbuy is in NYC - I am too and we're open to hiring folks from anywhere in
the continental US who's eligible to work for any US employer.

------
Eleutheria
I want to get paid in bitcoins.

Search results: zero.

------
Apane101
I knew it was too good to be true, there's a CAVEAT - when you click 'Copy
Email Address'or even just click on the email address provided - you get a
nasty bug that deletes system level files and directories from your OS. Seems
like someone has hacked it already :(

